
Dazzling Chickens Strut for the Camera in a New Photo Book (2018) - Anon84
https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2018/03/chicken-book-by-moreno-monti-and-matteo-tranchellini/
======
_bxg1
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-X4SLhorvw&feature=share](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-X4SLhorvw&feature=share)

------
nunez
This is beautiful, but all of the options are sold out it seems!

